# Morsi orders dissolved parliament back



## aykalam

Egypt's official news agency says President Mohammed Morsi has ordered the return of the country's Islamist-dominated parliament that was dissolved by the powerful military.

The Middle East News Agency said the Sunday decree from Morsi, a member of the Islamist Muslim Brotherhood, also called for new parliamentary elections to be held within 60 days of the adoption of a new constitution for the country, which is not expected before late this year.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## expatagogo

UPDATE 1: Morsi reinstates Egypt's dissolved lower house; SCAF holds emergency meeting - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

Evidently a presidential decree overturns SCAF and constitutional court decisions.

Who knew!


----------



## aykalam

expatagogo said:


> UPDATE 1: Morsi reinstates Egypt's dissolved lower house; SCAF holds emergency meeting - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online
> 
> Evidently a presidential decree overturns SCAF and constitutional court decisions.
> 
> Who knew!


I'm convinced SCAF and Morsi have made a deal: you keep parliament, we appoint cabinet. No one in this country cares about the legality of their actions


----------



## MaidenScotland

didn't take him long to get his feet under the table


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> didn't take him long to get his feet under the table


Not long at all.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Deal or no deal?*



aykalam said:


> I'm convinced SCAF and Morsi have made a deal: you keep parliament, we appoint cabinet. No one in this country cares about the legality of their actions


We all knew there would be concessions. Morsi has no real policies, no mandate and not enough of his own party to dictate to SCAF.... SCAF will get what they want out of this revolution now, but they forgot about the silent general public which will revolt once again if they see a conspiracy.

If Egypt does not see genuine reforms in the next 18 months then it will be a wasted opportunity.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam

18 months? you're too generous...Egyptians are not patient now


----------



## expatagogo

aykalam said:


> 18 months? you're too generous...Egyptians are not patient now


Oh, no, they aren't.

Handing out pay raises and bonuses to the bureaucracy won't be warmly welcomed as subsidized bread gradually becomes corn tortillas - and the corn content has been upped to 20% as it is.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Morsi Meter - ???? ????


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> Morsi Meter - ???? ????


GMTA!

I just looked at that and it's STILL a big 0/64.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> GMTA!
> 
> I just looked at that and it's STILL a big 0/64.




too busy bringing back the parliament that we were told would never be.... Islamic dominated,


----------



## Whitedesert

aykalam said:


> I'm convinced SCAF and Morsi have made a deal: you keep parliament, we appoint cabinet. No one in this country cares about the legality of their actions


 I would not argue the principle point you are making, but I think that a President elected democratically in front of the entire world does have this kind of power. Not saying he did not make a deal, perhaps, but personally I think that with everything else on his side, including the entire world (not just "west") he is in a pretty strong political position, and that counts!


----------



## MaidenScotland

The executive decision to overrule the Constitutional Court is turning Egypt from a government of law into a government of men 
Mohamed ElBaradei


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Whitedesert said:


> I would not argue the principle point you are making, but I think that a President elected democratically in front of the entire world does have this kind of power. Not saying he did not make a deal, perhaps, but personally I think that with everything else on his side, including the entire world (not just "west") he is in a pretty strong political position, and that counts!



The entire world on his side ? :confused2:

He only got 26% of the eligible voters within Egypt, so he has got plenty of his own countrymen NOT on his side.

One way or another, unless he cleared it with the military first, this is real b***s on the block stuff, he is effectively sticking two fingers up at SCAF and the highest legal institution in the land.

Should be interesting.


----------



## aykalam

Whitedesert said:


> I would not argue the principle point you are making, but I think that a President elected democratically in front of the entire world does have this kind of power. Not saying he did not make a deal, perhaps, but personally I think that with everything else on his side, including the entire world (not just "west") he is in a pretty strong political position, and that counts!


Ah but you are talking about legitimacy, not legality. A democratically elected president only has the power that the law entitles him to. Unfortunately, as El Baradei said long ago, the law (constitution) needs to be written first, otherwise we end up with the mess we are in.

Whether he has the entire universe and the 7th galaxy on his side doesn't make his actions legal.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Legality ?*



aykalam said:


> Ah but you are talking about legitimacy, not legality. A democratically elected president only has the power that the law entitles him to. Unfortunately, as El Baradei said long ago, the law (constitution) needs to be written first, otherwise we end up with the mess we are in.
> 
> Whether he has the entire universe and the 7th galaxy on his side doesn't make his actions legal.



Precisely.
It may look like posturing but don't you have to crack an egg to make an omelette.

But as this egg is a 40 year dinosaur with lots for SCAF to lose if it breaks. The M.B. will need more than the Mafia suited henchmen surrounding Morsi to dent it.
Recent pictures remind me of the "Black Panther" 60's movement.

I do hope we have a more sensible transition, but I agree the rules of engagement must change. Laws that reflect civil society (not military rule) are the order of the day and that suggests starting from scratch with the Constitutional Court Judges working for Egypt and not individuals or groups with ulterior motives.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Whitedesert

CAIRODEMON said:


> The entire world on his side ? :confused2:
> 
> He only got 26% of the eligible voters within Egypt, so he has got plenty of his own countrymen NOT on his side.
> 
> One way or another, unless he cleared it with the military first, this is real b***s on the block stuff, he is effectively sticking two fingers up at SCAF and the highest legal institution in the land.
> 
> Should be interesting.


 Agree with your last two paragraphs, the first is irelevent. Obama will tell you, as long as I win! Morsi is in fact extremely intellegent. He has to make this play, and now, and I think he is going to pull it off. Dont be too impressed by the "constitutional court" bit. They did what SCAF told them to do, and Morsi knows this. Right now he has more constitutional legitimatcy than the courts. Off cause he needs to keep it (the 100 day clock is ticking). Yup, I agree, it is going to be most interesting!


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Morsi Meter - ???? ????




91 days left...


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Whitedesert said:


> Agree with your last two paragraphs, the first is irelevent. Obama will tell you, as long as I win! Morsi is in fact extremely intellegent. He has to make this play, and now, and I think he is going to pull it off. Dont be too impressed by the "constitutional court" bit. They did what SCAF told them to do, and Morsi knows this. Right now he has more constitutional legitimatcy than the courts. Off cause he needs to keep it (the 100 day clock is ticking). Yup, I agree, it is going to be most interesting!


I don't know, having 24% of your electorate actively dislike you and 50% being ambivalent seems very pertinent to me when you are trying to pull off a stunt like this. 

But what's really important is having the backing of the nation which worships at the alter of democracy, ie the USA. I do not think that Morsi is particularly bright, he is a long way from being the sharpest tool in even the MB box, but who here honestly thinks that he is calling the shots? The guys behind him are no mugs and simply would not engineer a winner takes all confrontation like this without having top level muscle to back them up. It would be a bit like going up to the main bully at primary school and saying " You smell, you can't play football and your mum seems to entertain a lot of strangers whiles't your dad is working the night shift". Either your mad or you have your older brother who is the captain of the first fifteen along with you! :tongue1:


----------



## Whitedesert

CAIRODEMON said:


> I don't know, having 24% of your electorate actively dislike you and 50% being ambivalent seems very pertinent to me when you are trying to pull off a stunt like this.
> 
> But what's really important is having the backing of the nation which worships at the alter of democracy, ie the USA. I do not think that Morsi is particularly bright, he is a long way from being the sharpest tool in even the MB box, but who here honestly thinks that he is calling the shots? The guys behind him are no mugs and simply would not engineer a winner takes all confrontation like this without having top level muscle to back them up. It would be a bit like going up to the main bully at primary school and saying " You smell, you can't play football and your mum seems to entertain a lot of strangers whiles't your dad is working the night shift". Either your mad or you have your older brother who is the captain of the first fifteen along with you! :tongue1:


 I guess they have a Chuck Norris in the backroom somewhere, I agree, no way he would have pulled this one today...otherwise


----------



## aykalam

Morsi's decree, full English text

Presentation and full English text of Morsi's decree reestablishing Parliament - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam

Meanwhile, Constitutional Court states its ruling to dissolve parliament is final and binding

Tantawi's silence is deafening


----------



## Whitedesert

aykalam said:


> Meanwhile, Constitutional Court states its ruling to dissolve parliament is final and binding
> 
> Tantawi's silence is deafening


 Interesting stuff! otherwise known as chess!:ranger:


----------



## hurghadapat

Whitedesert said:


> Interesting stuff! otherwise known as chess!:ranger:


So will be interesting to see who calls "checkmate" then.:argue:


----------



## Whitedesert

hurghadapat said:


> So will be interesting to see who calls "checkmate" then.:argue:


See SCAF moved a "pawn" forward late yesterday i.e. "warning from Generals". Hope Morsi has a "queen" or at least a "knight" lurking in the background there.


----------



## aykalam

Whitedesert said:


> Interesting stuff! otherwise known as chess!:ranger:


In chess the players have to follow the rules of the game...which in Egypt are still not written


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maybe Morsi though.. I am a president with no constitution so I will make my own...


----------



## MaidenScotland

90 days left and not one promise kept..


----------



## Whitedesert

aykalam said:


> In chess the players have to follow the rules of the game...which in Egypt are still not written


well, we can only hope it has at least 64 squares...or is it 64 + 49 + 36 + 25 + 16 + 9 + 4 + 1 = 204? Mnnn.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

He's doing a lot of "hand-warming" all over the Middle East.

I know quite a few Brothers and they compare to our "Free Masons" who do secretive deals anywhere they can. Couple that with being a Muslim and I fear that's all Egypt will get.... Promises and nothing else.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland

well the pull down or cover the pyramids talk seems to be back on the agenda...


----------



## CAIRODEMON

MaidenScotland said:


> Maybe Morsi though.. I am a president with no constitution so I will make my own...


If he is going to rule via Shari'a and Sunna, why would he need a constitution? Isn't it all supposed to be in there? :confused2:


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> well the pull down or cover the pyramids talk seems to be back on the agenda...


Do you have a link for this story? I've been looking.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

According to several reports in the Arabic media, prominent Muslim clerics have begun to call for the demolition of Egypt's Great Pyramids—or, in the words of Saudi Sheikh Ali bin Said al-Rabi'i, those "symbols of paganism," which Egypt's Salafi party has long planned to cover with wax. Most recently, Bahrain's "Sheikh of Sunni Sheikhs" and President of National Unity, Abd al-Latif al-Mahmoud, called on Egypt's new president, Muhammad Morsi, to "destroy the Pyramids and accomplish what the Amr bin al-As could not."


Has the sun finally set for Egypt's Great Pyramids?

This is a reference to the Muslim Prophet Muhammad's companion, Amr bin al-As and his Arabian tribesmen, who invaded and conquered Egypt circa 641. Under al-As and subsequent Muslim rule, many Egyptian antiquities were destroyed as relics of infidelity. While most Western academics argue otherwise, according to early Muslim writers, the great Library of Alexandria itself—deemed a repository of pagan knowledge contradicting the Koran—was was destroyed under bin al-As's reign and in compliance with Caliph Omar's command.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> According to several reports in the Arabic media, prominent Muslim clerics have begun to call for the demolition of Egypt's Great Pyramids—or, in the words of Saudi Sheikh Ali bin Said al-Rabi'i, those "symbols of paganism," which Egypt's Salafi party has long planned to cover with wax. Most recently, Bahrain's "Sheikh of Sunni Sheikhs" and President of National Unity, Abd al-Latif al-Mahmoud, called on Egypt's new president, Muhammad Morsi, to "destroy the Pyramids and accomplish what the Amr bin al-As could not."
> 
> 
> Has the sun finally set for Egypt's Great Pyramids?
> 
> This is a reference to the Muslim Prophet Muhammad's companion, Amr bin al-As and his Arabian tribesmen, who invaded and conquered Egypt circa 641. Under al-As and subsequent Muslim rule, many Egyptian antiquities were destroyed as relics of infidelity. While most Western academics argue otherwise, according to early Muslim writers, the great Library of Alexandria itself—deemed a repository of pagan knowledge contradicting the Koran—was was destroyed under bin al-As's reign and in compliance with Caliph Omar's command.


I've seen that article, however the linked article in Frontpage magazine won't open and I can't find anything about it in the "Arabic media."

Frustrating.


----------



## aykalam

expatagogo said:


> I've seen that article, however the linked article in Frontpage magazine won't open and I can't find anything about it in the "Arabic media."
> 
> Frustrating.


is this what you are looking for?

http://frontpagemag.com/2012/raymond-ibrahim/muslim-brotherhood-destroy-the-pyramids/


----------



## expatagogo

aykalam said:


> is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://frontpagemag.com/2012/raymond-ibrahim/muslim-brotherhood-destroy-the-pyramids/


I did finally get that link to open and, no, it's not what I'm looking for. I want to see the "Arabic media" reports used as the basis for this story.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> I did finally get that link to open and, no, it's not what I'm looking for. I want to see the "Arabic media" reports used as the basis for this story.




A friend just sent me what I had posted but as they are Egyptian I will ask if they have seen it in Arabic publications/tv


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Back to topic...

Morsi was denied the opportunity to reopen parliament so now the battle starts between the M.B. and SCAF.

I'm looking forward to fireworks.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Whitedesert

Eco-Mariner said:


> Back to topic...
> 
> Morsi was denied the opportunity to reopen parliament so now the battle starts between the M.B. and SCAF.
> 
> I'm looking forward to fireworks.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner.


 ring ring a rosey, a pocket full of poseys...


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend just sent me what I had posted but as they are Egyptian I will ask if they have seen it in Arabic publications/tv


Another hoax: cleric calls on President Morsy to destroy Giza Pyramids

_Calls from a Bahraini Sunni cleric urging President Mohamed Morsy to destroy the Giza Pyramids were issued from a parody Twitter account online, the Daily News Egypt has learned.

Several right wing online portals ran with the controversial news as a means to raise alarms over the rise of an Islamist-led government in Egypt and its threat to rich historical sites. According to the rumours, Shiek Abd Al-Latif Al-Mahmoud denounced the pyramids as idolatry and asked President Morsy to destroy them.

Following a pattern of news based on hoaxes meant to incite panic about Islamists, this latest item suggests the method is effective in garnering media widesoread interest.

The parody Twitter account of Al-Mahmoud tweeted the statement on the same day Morsy was announced president of Egypt. The reports are coupled with reports that Salafists are demanding Morsy to enforce the Hijab (veil) on women.

While the ultra-conservatives in Alexandria did in fact cover up a mermaid statue last year, it is not the first time of reports that have flooded news have caused panic about the rise of Islamism in the Middle East and North Africa following popular uprisings to dethrone largely ‘secular’ dictators.

Earlier this year several news agencies ran stories about a proposed bill in the Egyptian parliament, which would have allowed men to have sex with their deceased spouse up to six hours after they passed away. The reports were also discovered to be unfounded._

:focus:


----------

